# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  DIY Lucid Dreaming Goggles Are A Dream Come True - Geekosystem

## Dream Guide Team

*DIY Lucid Dreaming Goggles Are A Dream Come True**Geekosystem*by Eric Limer | 4:25 pm, April 19th, 2012 Not too long ago, a Kickstarter for *lucid dreaming* goggles started getting passed around the Internet. At $80 a pair, though, they're a little bit expensive, so why not make your own *lucid dreaming* goggles on *...***

----------

